# Raw Feeding Pictures



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

And a couple of the poms - see small breeds can eat Raw too LOL.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

My dogs eat so fast I can't take pictures. 

I have tried, believe me! But when I give them the food and quickly grab the camera, all I get is dogs staring at me with that "Is there more?" look on their faces.

Great pics, btw!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't actively feed raw, but I do love giving them raw as treats here and there.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Bunny!*


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah! So not used to seeing skinned rabbits with their heads! When we hunt, we always take the heads off before we skin, rofl.


----------

